# Electrical Items



## r.patel (Mar 10, 2010)

hi, we are currently living in Dubai but are relocating to Charlotte, NC next month.
will electrical items bought in Dubai - such as TVs, microwave, etc work over there??


----------



## Xaldyn (Mar 10, 2010)

No, The TV's that you have are PAL, the US is NTSC..So It will not work, On all your electrical items will not work unless you have a generator connecting each device (220/50Hz) to (110/60Hz). So It is cheaper to buy new stuff over here.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

r.patel said:


> hi, we are currently living in Dubai but are relocating to Charlotte, NC next month.
> will electrical items bought in Dubai - such as TVs, microwave, etc work over there??


Desktop computers and laptops will often take either supply automatically or using a small switch on the back of the power supply..

Everything else, sell it in Dubai and buy new here.


----------

